# Car Wheels On a Gravel Road



## wagg (Aug 11, 2012)

Is a damned fine Lucinda Williams Album


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I've been hearing a lot of her on the radio in the past few years.

At first I thought she was trying to sing a particular song while attempting to sound drunk. I eventually figured out that's just how she sings ALL her songs!

Recently I heard her song, "The Man With No Soul". It's about Trump.
She has a way with words. I will be buying the associated album!


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

This should have been posted in the Wheels and Tires sub forum.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

ogre said:


> This should have been posted in the Wheels and Tires sub forum.


Sounds more like it belongs in the Lounge or PO sub forum.


----------

